# internal parasites? treating in a planted tank



## fishy592 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think at least 4 of my 6 female Betta have internal parasites. All 4 are bloated (and have been for months as I thought they were just fat) and I noticed white, stringy poop from one of them. All are active and eating as normal. They are in a 40g breeder that never has nitrates above 10ppm. Water temp of 78, fully planted, tetras, Bolivian ram, and BN pleco as tank mates. I was looking for an anti parasitic food as I know most medications will kill live plants...but I can't seem to find one. Normally, they eat NLS small fish formula, ocean nutrition formula one flake, and a variety of frozen food. Both NLS and formula one have garlic. I don't have a quanantine tank :-( but can separate the female bettas in small containers to treat if necessary. Any ideas for a readily available anti parasitic food or plant friendly medication?


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

Jungle made a food medication. I have an old bottle and it seemed to work moderately well but some fish just refuse to eat it. I did a search for it on the Jungle labs website and they don't have it listed; it may not be manufactured anymore.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Medicated Fish Flake Food


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Prazipro is an internal parasite med that my friend has used on her planted discus tank with no problems.


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## DeboraBremner (Nov 27, 2013)

I've used prazipro. It's plant and filter friendly!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I use it but I'm the one person on the forum that doesn't have live plants 


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I use it but I'm the one person on the forum that doesn't have live plants
> 
> 
> Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
> QTs 2x29, 2x20


*yet ;-)*


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agent13 said:


> *yet ;-)*



You think you can sneak them in without me noticing?


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## fishy592 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone!  I actually found some jungle medicated food at my LFS. Hopefully it's not out of date. Yesterday was their fasting day so maybe they will be hungry enough to try it, my bettas eat everything (including algae wafers, and sea weed sheets) I will pick up or order some prazipro too. It's nice that a plant friendly product is offered :-D unlike ich medications and so many others...


----------



## fishy592 (Dec 30, 2012)

Success! They are eating the crushed jungle pellets no problem :-D


----------

